
Java 9 Released - shock
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk9-downloads-3848520.html
======
daedalus13
Will JVM ever play with the browser again?
[https://twitter.com/globalmaxima/status/908089963752808448](https://twitter.com/globalmaxima/status/908089963752808448)

It would be great if Oracle licensed & worked to get bytecode into chromium
and Microsoft did likewise with cil. It will take wasm 10 years to mature
anywhere near those two. It'd be nice to not have to wait.

~~~
skissane
Even if Oracle were willing to relicense the JVM under more permissive terms,
I very much doubt Google/Chromium would agree to include a JVM in Chrome. The
experience with applets has been the JVM is difficult to secure for untrusted
code execution due to its broad API surface. (Maybe running an untrusted JVM
in a sandbox would help with that.) Putting that aside, the JVM is just such a
massive code base, I don't think Google/Chromium would want to embed it. And
the same comments apply to Apple, Microsoft and Mozilla. And the situation
with the equivalent proposal for the CLI is broadly similar.

I think what is plausible is that OpenJDK could support wasm as a platform (as
a target for JIT and AOT), and similarly so could .Net. Wasm probably isn't
mature enough yet for either to succeed, but I can't see why it can't get
there.

~~~
daedalus13
This thread is about Java 9, which includes the Java Module System aka Jigsaw.
The JDK itself was modularized. The API surface is now tiny. It would be easy
for chromium to whitelist which are the permissive modules. Applets had a
different and inferior security model.

------
shock
With Java 9, Java finally supports HiDPI on Linux and Windows. MacOS has had
HiDPI support since Java 7u40. On Linux it also adds GTK support.

~~~
shock
_On Linux it also adds GTK support._

Too late to edit: I meant GTK3 support. It supported GTK2 just fine even
before JDK 9.

------
shock
I was pretty excited about AOT compilation⁰, but it seems it doesn't support
dynamically generated classes and bytecode i.e.: lambdas and invokedynamic.

⓪ - [http://openjdk.java.net/jeps/295](http://openjdk.java.net/jeps/295)

~~~
blinkingled
Really? Reading the document I felt AOT was too much pain for too little gain.

This might benefit IDEs with slightly less startup time but with SSDs even
that's questionable. And who besides IDE authors is writing desktop apps in
Java anyways?

~~~
shock
I'd write desktop apps in Java if AOT was available. I'd much prefer Java with
JavaFX/Swing/SWT to C++ with QT for cross platform desktop apps. Maybe we'd
see Java used for cross platform desktop apps more, instead of the usual
Electron app.

------
0x0
Android Studio 2.3 and the corresponding gradle versions embedded in android
projects throw a hissy-fit on this java version. Android studio refuses to
select the jdk9 directory (says "Please use JDK 8 or newer"), and gradlew
quickly fails with "Parsing the SDK, no caching allowed, Failed to notify
project evaluation listener, javax/xml/bind/annotation/XmlSchema"...?

~~~
shock
They've changed the version string⁰ format. Existing software needs to be
updated to parse the new format.

⓪ - [http://openjdk.java.net/jeps/223](http://openjdk.java.net/jeps/223)

------
satysin
Installer is digitally signed August 3rd, why such a long delay until release?

~~~
shock
Speculating here, but perhaps they had planned some additional testing and
wanted to have plenty of time to fix bugs.

~~~
satysin
Looks like they just gave themselves quite a bit of time for testing.
[http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/announce/2017-Septemb...](http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/announce/2017-September/000230.html)

